# Lebende Antiquität oder sollte ich sagen Fossil?



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (26. März 2020)

Da ich keinen Thread gefunden habe, wo ich mich als Newbie im Forum vorstellen kann, eröffne ich hier einen neuen Thread. Hoffe, das ist in Ordnung so.

Durch Zufall bin ich in Euer Forum gestolpert und habe dadurch entdeckt, dass sich manch einer von Euch noch an mich und meine Bücher erinnert. Hat mich natürlich mächtig gefreut. Noch mehr freut mich, dass es hier offensichtlich einige Liebhaber des Fischens mit Centrepins gibt. Ich hatte mich ja seinerzeit (in den 80 / 90ern sehr dafür stark gemacht, und mir auch einige kleine Tricks ausgedacht, die das Fischen damit etwas erleichtern. Und ja: Der Wurf mit dem Wurfhaken stammt tatsächlich von mir!  Mal sehen - vielleicht logge ich mich hier sporadisch ein und gebe meinen Senf ab, wenn mir etwas Sinnstiftendes einfällt. Ich habe mich in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht mehr mit der Angelei beschäftigt - bin auch nur wenig privat am Wasser gewesen. Das soll sich jetzt aber ändern, nachdem ich alle meine anderen Projekte fertiggestellt habe.

In dem Sinne also Servus Euch allen!


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (26. März 2020)

Sehe gerade, dass die Betreiber des Forums unter anderem inzwischen auch die "RUTE & ROLLE" herausgeben. Ist ja lustig. Ich war damals nach der Wende einer der "Gründungsautoren" der Zeitschrift, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. (Ist schließlich schon 30 Jahre her und es ist verdammt viel passiert in den Jahren.) Würde mich interessieren, wie der Werdegang des Magazins über die Jahre war, und wie es nach München gekommen ist.


----------



## Andal (26. März 2020)

Herzliches Willkommen!

Was heisst gelesen - ich habe die Bücher quasi gefressen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2020)

Hallo Vincent,

herzlich willkommen hier!
Ich bin echt erstaunt darüber dass du nicht mehr angelst.
Für die meisten Angler sicher völlig undenkbar.
Wie kommt denn sowas?




Vincent Kluwe-Yorck schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht mehr mit der Angelei beschäftigt - bin auch nur wenig privat am Wasser


----------



## Andal (26. März 2020)

Dann solltest du auch im *Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler - im Friedfischbereich*

ausreichend Unterhaltung nach deinem Geschmack finden.


----------



## Thomas. (26. März 2020)

Von mir auch ein Herzliches Willkommen 

das kleine schwarze ist meine Bibel


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2020)

Willkommen an Board, nehme es mir nicht Krumm aber ich habe meine Zweifel an deiner Identität, hoffe aber dennoch auf einen spannenden austausch


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. März 2020)

Na dann mal herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Tobias85 (26. März 2020)

"Lebende Antiquität oder sollte ich sagen Fossil?"

Wie wäre es mit 'Klassiker'? Herzlich Willkommen jedenfalls im Anglerboard.


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (26. März 2020)

Danke für Euer herzliches Willkommen! 

Kleiner Hinweis an Dich, Andal: Alles richtig gemacht mit meinen Büchern: Ich habe sie extra so gemacht, dass man sie nach dem Lesen aufessen kann. Kleine Empfehlung: Mit eingelegtem Fischschwanz und Preiselbeeren vom Aldi schmecken sie am besten!!! 

Ja - die Identifizität. Hatte schon gedacht, dass mir keiner glaubt, dass ich ich bin. Glücklicherweise habe ich vor hundert Jahren mal meinen Ausweis kopiert, weil ich ihn irgendwo elektronisch vorzeigen musste: Ich wurde beim Speedfischen mit maßlos überzogener Geschwindigkeit gestoppt. Musste darauf meinen Fischereiausweis für 15 Jahre abgeben. Jetzt hab ich ihn wieder zurück. Als Nachweis für meine Identität hier das Bild:
_
Edit by Mod!
Deinen Ausweis hab ich sicherheitshalber gelöscht Vincent!_


Wie kommt's, dass ich solange ausgesetzt habe? Ich pflege noch andere Interessen sehr intensiv. U.a. habe ich in den Jahren ein Barock-Opern-Pasticcio geschrieben, zwei andere Bücher (nix mit Angeln), und habe versucht, meine bösartig-humoristischen Gelüste mit Bild- und Textsatiren zu temperieren. Politik und Gesellschaft bieten ja mehr als reichlich Anlass und Gelegenheit. Aber jetzt habe ich beschlossen, altersbedingt in aller Ruhe zu vertrotteln, und nur noch gutgelauntes Zeux zu treiben: Radsport, Musik hören (vorzugsweise "Alte Musik": Händel, Bach, Vivaldi, Rameau), lesen, und eben Angeln. Sodale - Bekenntnisstunde beendet.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2020)

Das ist deutlich, danke! Habe die Ehre


----------



## Tricast (26. März 2020)

Jedenfalls herzlich willkommen auch im Namen der anderen ÜKEL. Deine Bücher waren für viele von uns der Schlüssel zu einer anderen, fremden Welt. Nix mit Teleskoprute und Sargblei. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## geomas (26. März 2020)

Herzlich willkommen an Board!

Das Ausweis-Bild am besten schnell wieder rauseditieren, sonst bestellen Dir irgendwelche Spaßvögel noch Baitcaster-Rollen oder Kinderangeln an Deine Adresse.


----------



## Dübel (26. März 2020)

Na dann mal herzlich willkommen im Board, auf dem Board, am Board, wo auch immer. 
Ich gestehe hier offen und ehrlich, dass ich deine Bücher (noch) nicht gelesen habe. Immerhin hab ich sie schon mal irgendwo gesehen. Ich bin nicht so der große Leser. 
Dafür bin ich leidenschaftlicher Laiensänger mit relativ ordentlich ausgebildeter Stimme und großer Liebe zur barocken Oper. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren in einer sehr schönen kleinen Amateuraufführung von Händels "Acis und Galatea" den Polyphem gesungen. 
Wir richten hier einfach noch das Unterforum der angelnden Opernliebhaber ein ...


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Jedenfalls herzlich willkommen auch im Namen der anderen ÜKEL. Deine Bücher waren für viele von uns der Schlüssel zu einer anderen, fremden Welt. Nix mit Teleskoprute und Sargblei.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Heinz


In Vincents Grundangelbüchlein wird das Sargblei behandelt!


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (26. März 2020)

Uuups. Das kann ja heiter werden, Dübel! Da werden wir wohl tatsächlich in irgendeiner staubigen Ecke des Forums einen Klassik-Musikthread eröffnen müssen! Von Dir möchte ich mehr zu Deinem Opernprojekt erfahren.
Acis and Galatea ist wunder-wunderschön. Und der Polyphem mit seinem ungehobelten Dröhnebass ist natürlich die dankbarste Rolle in dem zauberhaften Stück. Heute habe ich übrigens den Belshazzar von William Christie bekommen. (Die Aufnahme von Jürgen Budday aus Maulbronn besitze ich seit vielen Jahren.) Sobald ich hier fertig bin, lege ich mich ins Bett und setz die Kopfhörer auf. Bin sehr gespannt. Christie kann ja normalerweise Händel nicht so gut - ich vermute, er hat einfach zuviel Respekt vor dem Größten aller Größten. Hört man bei allen seinen Händel-Versuchen deutlich. Uuups. Stop. Ich vergaloppiere mich. Mehr dazu, wenn wir einen Thread dafür haben!

Und danke für den Hinweis, Geomas! Hab sofort reagiert, und die sensiblen Stellen geschwärzt. Und das Bild verkleinert. Jetzt sollte es anonym genug sein.


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. März 2020)

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen bei uns! Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Austausch und einen angenehmen Aufenthalt! 

Welche Angelbücher hast du denn geschrieben/herausgegeben? 
Stehe da im Moment etwas auf dem Schlauch..... 

Klassik gefällt mir auch, höre sehr gerne Schuberts Bachforellenquintett und Vivaldis 4 Jahreszeiten.... Händel und Bach haben bei mir Schonzeit. 

Viele Grüße und Petri, 

Michael


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (26. März 2020)

Danke, Michael. Schön, dass es hier noch mehr verquere Musikliebhaber gibt! Zu Vivaldi sage ich Dir mehr, sobald wir einen passenden Thread haben. Weil Vivaldi hat viel, viel mehr geschrieben als nur die Quattro Stagioni. Am aufregensten sind seine Opern. Aber dazu später mehr.

Zu meinen Büchern: Schreib doch einfach meinen Namen bei Amazon ins Suchfenster - da sieht Du zumindest die neueren aufgelistet! Aktuell sind die kleinen blauen Praxistipps. Die sind zwar klein und schmal, aber trotzdem erstaunlich informativ. Ich habe mich bemüht, auf dem beschränkten Raum soviel Wissen wie möglich unterzubringen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (26. März 2020)

Hallo,

das kleine Schwarze war auch mein Einstieg ins Friedfischangeln.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Dübel (26. März 2020)

Vincent Kluwe-Yorck schrieb:


> Uuups. Das kann ja heiter werden, Dübel! Da werden wir wohl tatsächlich in irgendeiner staubigen Ecke des Forums einen Klassik-Musikthread eröffnen müssen! Von Dir möchte ich mehr zu Deinem Opernprojekt erfahren.
> Acis and Galatea ist wunder-wunderschön. Und der Polyphem mit seinem ungehobelten Dröhnebass ist natürlich die dankbarste Rolle in dem zauberhaften Stück. Heute habe ich übrigens den Belshazzar von William Christie bekommen. (Die Aufnahme von Jürgen Budday aus Maulbronn besitze ich seit vielen Jahren.) Sobald ich hier fertig bin, lege ich mich ins Bett und setz die Kopfhörer auf. Bin sehr gespannt. Christie kann ja normalerweise Händel nicht so gut - ich vermute, er hat einfach zuviel Respekt vor dem Größten aller Größten. Hört man bei allen seinen Händel-Versuchen deutlich. Uuups. Stop. Ich vergaloppiere mich. Mehr dazu, wenn wir einen Thread dafür haben!
> 
> Und danke für den Hinweis, Geomas! Hab sofort reagiert, und die sensiblen Stellen geschwärzt. Und das Bild verkleinert. Jetzt sollte es anonym genug sein.



Oh, ich bin bei der Musik durch und durch Praktiker. Dirgenten, Interprationen, Werke??? Ich singe mit Begeisterung, was man mir vorlegt. Bach, Schütz, Händel, Gilbert and Sullivan, Peter Alexander ...
Aber feinsinnig darüber austauschen ist nicht wirklich meine Welt. 
Dennoch wünsche ich natürlich sehr viel Vergnügen mit Belshazzar!
Ein Thread darüber wie sich Barockoper und Angeln am sinnvollsten kombinieren lassen wäre aber durchaus interessant. Acis ist da ein guter Einstieg, verwandelt er sich doch schließlich am Ende der Oper in ein Bächlein ...

Hail thou gentle murm'ring stream, 
Shepherd's pleasure, muse's theme. 
Thro' the plain still joy to rove, 
Murm'ring still thy gentle love.


----------



## Pescador (26. März 2020)

Willkommen Vincent !
Und natürlich, "englisch fischen" gehörte auch einst zu meiner Angel-Literatur ...
Musik ist ein weites Feld. Viel faszinierendes gibt es da! Wunderbare klassische Komponisten. Jazz - genial! Oder die Blues- u. Rockmusik, z.B. der 60er. Opern. Opern? Offengestanden, bei mir frühestens nach einer halben Flasche Wein denkbar. Und dann auch nur wohl dosiert und in dezenter Lautstärke. Aber, vielleicht habe ich mich einfach noch nicht wirklich mit Opern befasst.
Einen Thread für Klassik u. Opern fände ich übrigens interessant!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (27. März 2020)

@Vincent Kluwe-Yorck

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. Ich finde es schön einen zweiten Buchautor hier unter unseren Reihen zu haben.
Einige Ihrer Bücher haben auch den Weg in meine kleine Sammlung von Angellitaratur geschafft, wie z.B. Fische fangen im englischen Stil, Karpfen oder Fische fangen mit dem Bodenblei.
Fische fangen mit dem Bodenblei war damals mein Einstieg in das Swingtipangeln mit Seiten Arm etc. es hat mir mit dieser für mich neuen Angelei sehr weiter geholfen. Auch das Karpfenbuch war eine schöne Ergänzung zu meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen, die Dialoge mit verschiedenen Größen der Anglerwelt ist so zudem einmalig in der Fachliteratur.
Danke das Sie den Schritt gewagt und sich hier bei uns angemeldet haben


----------



## eiszeit (27. März 2020)

Hab die Ehre Vincent und ein herzliches Willkommen.
Prima das Du dabei bist.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. März 2020)

Willkommen im Anglerboard 

Dann rolln wir mal den roten Teppich aus... 
Viel Spaß unter all den Verrückten!


----------



## Bilch (27. März 2020)

Lieber Vincent, ist mir eine Ehre!
Ich bin offensichtlich einer der wenigen, der Dich bisher nicht gekannt hat. Ich hoffe, Du kannst mir entschuldigen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. März 2020)

Herzlich Wilkommen im AB!
Wir freuens uns sehr, dass ein "alter Hase" seinen Weg hierher gefunden hat! Viel Spaß...


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (27. März 2020)

Nochmal Dank an alle für das herzliche Willkommen!
Und klaro, Bilch: Ick entschuldige Dir!  Ich kenn mich ja selber kaum.

Freut mich übrigens, dass sich viele von Euch für altes Angelgerät begeistern. Gerade alte Rollen haben ja einen ganz eigenen Reiz. Abgesehen von der feinen Qualität, die Rollen früher hatten, als Metall noch Metall war, und nicht nur so aussah. Leider habe ich die meisten meiner alten Schätzchen verkauft: die alten Mitchells, ABUs, Quicks, und die Hardy Stationärrollen aus den 50ern. Meine Split Cane Ruten sind auch alle weg. Mir blutet immer noch das Herz bei der Erinnerung. Ich habe nur noch meine schönen Centrepins und zwei alte Hardy Glasruten. Die 9.5 Fuß Swingtip ist allerdings eine echte Rarität und selbst nach heutigen Gesichtspunkten erstklassig. Und die 12 Fuß Matchmaker (beides alte braune Serien) ist klasse für mittlere Karpfen mit Pose vor den Seerosen. Ich kann ja mal ein paar Fotos machen, sobald ich wieder am Wasser bin, und hier posten. Aprospos Karpfen:  Ich hab da einen kleinen Pool mit relativ großen Karpfen, wo ich der einzige bin, der dort angeln darf, was ich allerdings nur alle paar Jahre mache. Jetzt wär's mal wieder Zeit, ein paar Zweistelligen zu zeigen, in welch hübscher Umgebung sie wohnen.

So sieht er aus:






Das war bei der letzten Aktion:









(Ich glaube, inzwischen sind sie sogar noch gewachsen!)

Bis dennedenn,
Vincent


----------



## Tobias85 (27. März 2020)

Das ist ein traumhafter kleiner Teich, lieber Vincent, und das Angelgerät ist eine Wohltat fürs Auge! Du solltest schnellstens wieder dort angeln gehen und uns dann mit weiteren Fotos beglücken


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. März 2020)

Hallo Vincent, 

herzlich willkommen. Wir haben uns sogar mal kurz kennengelernt. Anfang der 2000er war ich mal Praktikant bei "HechtsprungTV" bei Schulz und Schulze. Da sind wir uns mal über den Weg gelaufen. Inzwischen bin ich Chefredakteur von RUTE & ROLLE und seit 2 Jahren auch vom Anglerboard. 

Da Du gefragt hast: 

RuR kommt nach München, da der MUP Verlag die Angeltitel von Möller Neue Medien abgekauft hat. Möller ist vorrangig eine Druckerei und wollte sich nach einer Umstrukturierung voll aufs Kerngeschäft fokussieren. Die Redaktion sitzt - die TEchnik macht's möglich - im Homeoffice. Ich selbst wohne in Falkensee bei Berlin. 

Vor zwei Jahren sahen sich die Macher vom Anglerboard aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mehr in der Lage, die Homepage weiterzuführen und haben das dann an MuP verkauft. 

Im September begeht RuR sein 30jähriges Jubiläum. Es wäre klasse, wenn wir Dich für einen Gastbeitrag oder Interview gewinnen könnten. Würde mich sehr freuen. Hast Du ggf. Interesse? 

LG, 
Georg


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (27. März 2020)

Hallo Georg,
ist ja witzig, wie sich die Dinge so entwickeln. Da Du umme Ecke wohnst, kannst Du ja vielleicht mal auf ein Tässchen Tee, Kaffee, oder Expresso bei mir vorbeikommen. (Der Expressus ist bei mir am besten: Bei mir steht eine fette italienische Gastro in der Küche!)  Wir finden sicher etwas für R&R. Zumal ich jetzt auch wieder Zeit habe, nachdem alle anderen Projekte abgeschlossen sind. Kannst mir ja eine PN schicken, wenn das in Eurem Forum funktioniert. Sonst musst Du mir sagen, wie wir zusammenkommen können.


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (28. März 2020)

Irgendwie bekomme ich hier bei Euch das Gefühl, dass ich wieder nach Hause gekommen bin.  Da, wo ich mich die letzten 15 Jahre herumgetrieben habe, war es teilweise schauerlich - zum Fürchten! Manchmal war es so schlimm, dass ich dachte, es sei besser, mich von diesem Planeten zu verabschieden, und mir einen anderen zu suchen. Aber das ist mittlerweile überwunden. Ich bleib wohl noch eine Weile.

Da Euch die Bilder offensichtlich gefallen, hier noch ein kleiner Nachschlag von der letzten Aktion an meinem Privatpool:


























Ich warte jetzt noch, bis der Nachtfrost vorbei ist - dann gehe ich wieder an den Pool. Diesmal werde ich die beiden Hardys mit Pins einsetzen: Die Matchmaker mit der Alcocks Match Aerial und Pose, die Swingtip mit gespließter Bambus-Schwingspitze und der kleinen Alcocks Spinning Aerial. Da ich fast in der Mitte des Pools fischen muss, werde ich meinen Wurfhaken einsetzen.  Es gibt außer den Karpfen auch kleinere Karauschen die Menge. Um nicht ständig mit wild kämpfenden Karauschen am Haken die Futterstelle zu beunruhigen, muss ich mit großen Teigbommeln an meinem bewährten Teighaarsystem fischen (federleichte Spiralen am Haar, auf die der Teig gedrückt wird - die meisten von Euch werden es kennen. Für die anderen mache ich eine Nahaufnahme!)

Anmerkung: Jede Aktion am Pool zieht sich bei mir immer über mehrere Tage. Da er in einem Park nur einige Kilometer von meiner Wohnung liegt, fahre ich abends nach Hause, und komme am nächsten Morgen wieder. Daher unterschiedliches Gerät und verschiedene Klamotten.


----------



## geomas (28. März 2020)

Danke für die wunderbaren Fotos vom Pool!
Über einen Bericht zum Teighaarsystem würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Petri heil aus dem Norden der Republik!


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (28. März 2020)

Nachtrag: Sehe gerade, dass ich sogar eine Nahaufnahme des Teighaar-Systems im Archiv habe:






Die Spiralen habe ich mir vor Jahrhunderten speziell von einer Federfabrik in drei Größen aus einem Spezialedelstahl herstellen lassen: Sie sind so leicht, dass sie auf dem Wasser schwimmen! (Gehalten durch die Oberflächenspannung.) Cormoran hat sie ein paar Jahre vertrieben. Da ich noch ein paar Tausend in Reserve habe, bin ich für die nächsten Hundert Jahre gut ausgestattet. Wenn mich jemand von Euch trifft, kann ich jedem eine Handvoll kostenlos abgeben! 

(Sorry, dass das Foto nicht brillant scharf ist! Es ist noch mit einer Halbformat-Amateur-Nikon aufgenommen. Inzwischen habe ich eine D800  Vollformat-Nikon mit entsprechend guten Objektiven. Beim nächsten Mal sind die Fotos dann auch gestochen scharf.)


----------



## geomas (28. März 2020)

Vincent Kluwe-Yorck schrieb:


> ...
> 
> (Sorry, dass das Foto nicht brillant scharf ist! Es ist noch mit einer Halbformat-Amateur-Nikon aufgenommen. Inzwischen habe ich eine D800  Vollformat-Nikon mit entsprechend guten Objektiven. Beim nächsten Mal sind die Fotos dann auch gestochen scharf.)



Obacht, Deine Fotos sind scharf genug. 
Noch schärfer, und Du stellst die Rute&Rolle-Kollegen bloß ;-)

Ganz nach dem alten Orchestermusiker-Motto: „Wer übt, fällt den Kollegen in den Rücken”.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. März 2020)

Herzlich Wilkommen im AB!
das kleine schwarze lief bein uns mal rum, am FoPu.
Im Sommer- nur das Netz T-Shirts an.

Keiner hat mehr  auf seine Pose geachtet.
;-)

lg nobbi


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (28. März 2020)

Dass Ihr mich aber auch immer wieder an meine Jugendsünden erinnern müsst!!!  Das "kleine Schwarze", sprich "Fishing English - Englisch Fischen" war mein allererstes Buch, als ich noch nicht lange mit der Uni fertig war, und so grottenschlecht designt, dass es mir nach ein paar Jahren peinlich war. Ich habe es darum 10 Jahre später komplett neu gemacht und unter dem Titel "Fische fangen - im englischen Stil" (Müller-Rüschlikon, 1998) neu veröffentlicht mit neuen Fotos und Grafiken und einem schicken Design (Layout, wie man das bei Büchern nennt). Es ist zwar schon lange ausverkauft, aber ich vermute, im Amazon Marketplace bekommt man es gelegentlich noch. Wenn ich mich dunkel erinnere, müsste es eigentlich heute noch halbwegs aktuell sein. Mal sehen - vielleicht sollte ich sogar eine vorsichtig aktualisierte Neuauflage bringen. Ich denke mal darüber nach.

Am besten gefällt mir übrigens der Beitrag von Geomas: „Wer übt, fällt den Kollegen in den Rücken”! Lässt sich weiträumig anwenden. Z.B. auch bei Behörden: "Wer täglich einen Aktendeckel öffnet, fällt den Kollegen in den Rücken!" usw.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. März 2020)

Toll das Du dar bist,
helf R&R die Seiten voll zu machen und das , dass AB immer bleibt.
bleib gesund.
lg norbert


----------



## Thomas. (28. März 2020)

mein kleines Schwarze ist von 1988, ich finde es zeitlos aktuell, und eine neu Auflage? nee dat geht gar nich, wenn dann ein ganz neues über das Fischen mit der Match


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (28. März 2020)

Tcha, in Sachen Angelbüchern bin ich sehr unsicher. Mich interessieren eigentlich nur die englischen Methoden - und in erster Linie mit "Angel-Antiquitäten".. Ich hab aber den Eindruck, dass das englische Angeln bei uns in Deutschland ein bisschen Out ist mittlerweile. Jedenfalls sehe ich am Wasser fast nur noch die üblichen Plumpsangler mit "Methoden" und Gerät, wo sich mir die Haare sträuben. Da frage ich mich, wofür ich 30 Jahre lang geschrieben habe, wenn sich so rein garnix ändert. Ziemlich frustrierend.

Meint Ihr denn, ein neues Buch über Matchrute & Co oder eine aktualisierte Neuauflage könnte sich lohnen? Damit wenigstens die Produktionskosten wieder herauskommen, müssten davon wenigstens 2.000 Exemplare verkauft werden. Ihr könnt Euch ja mal äußern, wie Ihr die Sache einschätzt. Schade, dass ich soviele meiner alten Schätze verkauft habe - das hätte schöne Foto gegeben für ein neues Buch! Eine Lücke, die sich kaum ausfüllen lässt. Könnte k*tzen. Aber sagt Ihr mal was dazu.


----------



## Andal (28. März 2020)

Mit Zeichnungen alleine gewinnst du heute keinen Blumentopf mehr. Den Leuten fehlt mittlerweile einfach die Phantasie. Aber schon die Fahrtkosten für ordentliche Photos machen eine "schwarze Null" ziemlich illusorisch. Bleibt lediglich, es für die Galerie als PDF zu veröffentlichen... der Applaus ist das Brot des Künstlers (geworden)!

Ich habe das mit der "Grundangelfibel" versucht und ganz schnell bleiben lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2020)

Friedfischangeln führt ein Nischendasein zwischen Spinnangeln, Wallerangeln und Karpfenangeln. Da lohnt sich ein neues Buch eher nicht. Man kann das Rad ja auch nicht neu erfinden.




Vincent Kluwe-Yorck schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich soviele meiner alten Schätze verkauft habe - das hätte schöne Foto gegeben für ein neues Buch! Eine Lücke, die sich kaum ausfüllen lässt. Könnte k*tzen.




Die alten Gerätschaften sind inzwischen auch noch älter geworden und technisch dem heutigen High End Tackle klar unterlegen.
Es gibt aber nichtsdestotrotz immer noch Liebhaber - auch hier im Forum -  die sich das gern ansehen und manchmal sogar damit angeln.

Du findest hier sicher Gleichgesinnte für den regen Austausch.

Blättere doch mal ein bisschen im Friedfischanglerstammtisch:






						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Mir fällt immer wieder auf, das spezifische Themen zu Problemen und Fragen schnell Inhaltlich wegen Offtopic verwässern, weil der Rahmen des Friedfischangelns einen großen Spielraum für Diskussionen bietet. In guter Manier würde ich deshalb einen Thread installieren wollen, der sich mit...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2020)

Vincent Kluwe-Yorck schrieb:


> Meint Ihr denn, ein neues Buch über Matchrute & Co oder eine aktualisierte Neuauflage könnte sich lohnen? Damit wenigstens die Produktionskosten wieder herauskommen, müssten davon wenigstens 2.000 Exemplare verkauft werden.



Evtl. als E-Book mit optionaler Individual-Druckenlassen-Option (extern bzw. automatisiert inkl. Versand). Geht dann über Masse - und wer lieber eine Printversion will, kann diese auch ordern.

Dann liegt keine Tonne Staubfang-Papier im Keller. Und wenigstens fallen Investitionen in Druckkosten weg.

Machen inzwischen z. B. auch ein paar "Nebenbei"-Roman-Schriftsteller so, die gar keine Vorab-Kohle für gigantische Druckmengen haben. Und für Verlage mangels Mega-Bestseller-Potenzial nicht interessant sind (bzw. die teils auch keinen Bock auf Verlags-Mitverdiener haben). Die organisieren das daher mittels genannter Methode selbst und haben so auch selbst Kontrolle darüber.

Der Individual-Druck-Provider will natürlich einen gewissen Anteil - aber besser so als totes Staubfänger-Kapital und/oder vergleichsweise höhere Verlagsabmelkung, da kommt vergleichsweise dann insgesamt mehr bei rum.

Der verkaufte E-Book-Anteil ist dabei generell deutlich höher als der Print-Anteil. Wie gesagt: da geht es auf Masse; ein E-Book ist im Verkauf vergleichsweise günstiger - weshalb es aber dann potenziell auch von Leuten gekauft wird, denen eine Print-Version zu teuer ist (oder die für relativ wenig Geld nur mal versuchsweise "reinschnuppern" und selbst keinen Staubfänger im Regal wollen).

Funktioniert in etwa wie beim "outgesourcten" Band-Merchandise über Spreadshirt etc. Also Individual- statt Vorproduktion, der Endkunde ordert selbst und bekommt sein Buch direkt vom Druck-Provider zugeschickt.

Vor allem für "Themennischen" bzw. Spezialgebiete ohne riesige Absatzmengen-Erwartungen potenziell interessant. Rockstar-Reichtum wird das nicht generieren - aber lohnen muss sich so etwas selbstverständlich trotzdem in gewisser Hinsicht. Drauflegen is nich. Auch da natürlich ne Frage der Vorab-Kalkulation (inkl. obere "Abschreck-Preisgrenze" beim E-Book).

Nicht-Mainstream-Nischenbedienung kann aber trotzdem einen guten "Fankreis" haben, wenn die Qualität stimmt (Nischen-Freaks sind oft nicht gerade "Allerwelts-Deppen" und erwarten daher auch was; wenn schon spezialisiert, dann richtig) - zwar insgesamt vergleichsweise wenige, aber dafür sehr treue Anhänger. Füllt dann sozusagen eine Marktlücke - klein, aber durchaus existent.

Muss dann natürlich auch entsprechend digital beworben werden, wenn das funktionieren soll - das ist heute einfach so.


----------



## Thomas. (28. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die alten Gerätschaften sind inzwischen auch noch älter geworden und technisch dem heutigen High End Tackle klar unterlegen.



gerade im Bereich Match, Picker und Schwingspitze (aus Carbon) glaube ich nicht das gute 25-30 Jahre alte dem heutigen guten unterlegen sind, bei einer Brandungsrute wie die von vielen hochgelobte Matchmaker (ok, nicht aus Carbon) da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> gerade im Bereich Match, Picker und Schwingspitze (aus Carbon) glaube ich nicht das gute 25-30 Jahre alte dem heutigen guten unterlegen sind,




Doch.
Nimm mal ne aktuelle hochpreisge Rute in die Hand - leichter und straffer als früher  aber trotzdem belastbarer.
Die Carbonfasertechnik ist nicht stehen geblieben.
Von Naturmaterialien und Glasfaser mal ganz zu schweigen.

Das ist eben Zeug für Genießer und Sammler, die sowas noch mögen.


----------



## Thomas. (28. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch.
> Nimm mal ne aktuelle hochpreisge Rute in die Hand - leichter und straffer als früher  aber trotzdem belastbarer.


belastbarer, kann ich nix zu sagen, straffer, die Harmonie muss stimmen, leichter, 14f 151gr.(ü25 ) 14f 187gr.(ü25 Cormoran) nenne mir mal zwei drei, 
aber im große und ganzen hast du wahrscheinlich recht.


----------



## Andal (28. März 2020)

Ich habe selber ein gewisses Faible für angejahrtes Angelgerät. Aber besser ist es mit Sicherheit nicht. Gleichwertig vielleicht, aber auch nur die Sachen, die vor Jahrzehnten schon ein mittleres Vermögen gekostet haben. Bitte hier nicht die persönliche Wertschätzung mit dem tatsächlichen Gebrauchswert verwechseln!

Eine Cane aus 1960 kann einfach technisch nicht die Performance bieten, wie Kohlefaserrute aus 2020. Das würde ja alles ad absurdum führen. Das sie einem lieb und unbezahlbar wert erscheint, dass man damit tausendmal lieber fischt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt geschrieben. Aber beispielsweise mit einer 15 ft. Cane einen Tag lang zu trotten, würde ich selbst geliebten Feinden nicht an den Hals wünschen.

Aus diesem einen Grund heraus fische ich auch so gerne mit zeitgemäßem Zeug, aber "altbacken" in den Methoden. Für mich der einfachste Spagat - und der tut nicht weh UND macht Laune!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> leichter, 14f 151gr.(ü25 ) 14f 187gr.(ü25 Cormoran) nenne mir mal zwei drei,




EDIT: Wie sprechen da im Ükel weiter drüber. Hier ist ja Vincents Trööt.


----------



## Vincent Kluwe-Yorck (28. März 2020)

Ich danke Euch allen von Herzen für Eure gesunde Einschätzung der Lage, Männer! Ich halte Eure Bewertungen für ziemlich realistisch, da Ihr viel näher am aktuellen Geschehen dran seid als ich. Wobei ich es ja ähnlich vermute - schließlich bin ich seit über 40 Jahren im druckgrafischen Gewerbe zu Hause, und verfolge natürlich die bedauerliche Entwicklung des Buchmarktes. Ein E-Book kommt für mich nicht in Frage: Da ist die Chance auf eine halbwegs anständige Bezahlung meiner Arbeitszeit noch geringer. Wie Andal schon ganz richtig sagte, läuft es heute wohl tatsächlich auf eine L'Art-pour-L'Art-Aktion hinaus und dazu habe ich keine Lust mehr. Dann gehe ich lieber Angeln und berichte Euch hier, falls es etwas zu berichten gibt! 

Und stimmt schon: Das alte Gerät - so schön es ist - ist etwas für Sammler und Liebhaber. Ich habe mich davon getrennt, weil ich eben kein Sammler bin, sondern Angler. Deshalb benutze ich heute neben den Pins die neuesten Stradixe und Baitrunners. Wobei ich betonen will, dass das Fischen mit den beiden Hardys mit Pin gerade an kleinen Gewässern gelegentlich extrem viel Laune macht!


----------



## Thomas. (28. März 2020)

Vincent Kluwe-Yorck schrieb:


> Und ja: Der Wurf mit dem Wurfhaken stammt tatsächlich von mir!


ich muss mich mal outen, ich habe davon schon gehört, aber bis jetzt im netz nix gefunden und kann mir leider auch nicht wirklich darunter was vorstellen, gibt es vielleicht ein Video bei YT darüber?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2020)

Diesen Thread finde ich jetzt erst durch Back-Verlinkung aus dem Ükel 



Thomas. schrieb:


> gerade im Bereich Match, Picker und Schwingspitze (aus Carbon) glaube ich nicht das gute 25-30 Jahre alte dem heutigen guten unterlegen sind, bei einer Brandungsrute wie die von vielen hochgelobte Matchmaker (ok, nicht aus Carbon) da gebe ich dir recht.





Thomas. schrieb:


> belastbarer, kann ich nix zu sagen, straffer, die Harmonie muss stimmen, leichter, 14f 151gr.(ü25 ) 14f 187gr.(ü25 Cormoran) nenne mir mal zwei drei,
> aber im große und ganzen hast du wahrscheinlich recht.



Das gilt schon bei etlichen Beispielen, aber nur technohistorisch für einen kurzen Zeitausschnitt:
- Carbonblanks in modern, zu davor ein Techno-Quantensprung, mit Mehrschichten Flash Diaflash X-Winding usw.
- die Firmen waren noch vielfältig u. wirtschaftlich gesund, Globalisierung erst am aufkommen.
- noch der hohe Leistungsverbesserunganspruch aus dem Feature-Wettrennen seit 1975 (phys.)
- noch der Zugriff und dem Willen zu tollem Kork, Griffaufbau, und Wille für ein Erlebnis (emot.)
- noch (europäische) Meister der Rutenbaukunst am Werke, die viele Probleme im Blank auf ihre eigene elegante Art gelöst haben.
- Und ganz wichtig: Bei Friedfischruten ist mehr Power ab da nicht mehr allgemein gefragt gewesen.

Das war ein kurzer Zeitraum, etwa ab 1993 bis 1999.
Dann 27 bis 21 Jahre her.  Schätzung oben stimmt schon.

Ansonsten hat Andi recht:
(bis auf die Ausnahme)



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die alten Gerätschaften sind inzwischen auch noch älter geworden und technisch dem heutigen High End Tackle klar unterlegen.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nimm mal ne aktuelle hochpreisge Rute in die Hand - leichter und straffer als früher  aber trotzdem belastbarer.
> Die Carbonfasertechnik ist nicht stehen geblieben.



Der neue Faktor: Es musste immer billiger in der Produktion werden, das frisst mit jedem Schritt sehr viel an möglichen Carbonfortschritt auf.
Bis dahin, dass man sich an die späten 70er CF-Ruten erinnert fühlt. 

Gutes Beispiel von etwas später zur Jahrtausendwende:
Berkley Serie One oder Skeletor.
Kein Nachfolger übertraf mehr die ersten (Orginale).

Also eigentlich sind beide Aussagen richtig, aber es kommt auf den Fokus an ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich muss mich mal outen, ich habe davon schon gehört, aber bis jetzt im netz nix gefunden und kann mir leider auch nicht wirklich darunter was vorstellen, gibt es vielleicht ein Video bei YT darüber?


Das hast du noch nicht selber ausprobiert? 
Überhaupt schon mit Centerpins bzw. vor allem einseitig offenen Rollen geangelt?
Ich hatte zu meiner Angelzeitschriftenlesezeit da schon was gelesen.

Ich habe mir nach meiner ersten Rollenkrise einfach eine DAM Wenderolle  (bzw. paar mehr) gekauft, damit war alles erstmal erledigt.
Auch die mich damals ärgernden miesen Stationärrollen für den Einsteiger- und Günstigbereich.

Hat mich jüngst wieder an etwas erinnert - Technohistorie  , ihr wisst schon ...
an den Speerwurfhaken, denjenigen der Ger-Man'en. Bzw. eben anders herum.
Das war ein Quantensprung in der Jagd- und Waffentechnik.

Bin echt gespannt was Vincent zum Centerpin Wurfhaken schreiben wird ...


----------



## Andal (28. März 2020)

Wurfhaken.............


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wurfhaken.............


Ist das die Version für den armen Captain Hook ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2020)

Da gabs schon mal einen Thread, auch mit Andal inside ... 






						Center-pin
					

Hallo Boardis Hat von Euch schon jemand mit einer Center-pin Rolle geangelt. Das Angeln nennt sich Trotting (Fließwasserangeln)#h                                                                                                                                     MFG...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Der von Andal gezeigte ist für das hochprofessionelle Werfen der Rute mit einer Hand. Mit der anderen der Haken richtig neben die Rolle gebracht.

Das wäre eine Gaudi, wenn man verschiedene Leuts damit das erste Mal zum Wurf schicken täte ... 

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, war wohl ein anfixender Blinkerartikel - kommt ja vlt. noch,
dass ich schnell mit der Schnurumlenkung probiert habe, um dann als vereinfachende Idee einen ausklappbaren Drahthaken an der Rute zu befestigen.
Hat aber beim sonstigen Handling genervt, ein separierbar abnehmbar auch, also für mich war das nur ein Experiment.
Bin aber wegen dem langsamen Einzug und dem gerne gefischten langlaufenden Trotting im norddeutschen Niederungsfluss möglichst auf schnelleinziehende andere Rollen gekommen, da stört es mich die ganze Zeit mit allen Centerpin. Bei vielen Anglern heißt die heute nicht ohne Grund Stradic.
Je nach Gewässer sieht es ganz anders aus.


----------



## Andal (28. März 2020)

Du kannst das Teil auch aus Gold und Elfenbein fertigen - deswegen funktioniert es auch nicht besser, oder schlechter. Der Haken leitet ja lediglich beim Wurf die Schnur rechtwinkelig von der Pin ab und mehr muss er auch nicht leisten.

Großartige Weitwürfe sind damit eh keine drin. Genau so wenig, wie der doch recht übungsintensive Wallis Cast.


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. März 2020)

Leider ist der Buchmarkt wie Andal sagt, inzwischen etwas für Liebhaber. Aufgrund Deines Namens wirst Du sicher das eine oder andere Buch mehr verkaufen. Aber 2.000 Stück? Das ging früher an einem Tag über die Ladentheke, heute ist das aber schon ne richtige Hausnummer.  Aber sprich doch mal mit nem Verlag. Vielleicht findet Ihr ja zusammen.


----------



## Tricast (28. März 2020)

Bücher haben einen Nachteil, sie kosten Geld. Im I-Net bekomme ich doch alles kostenlos, selbst die tollsten Ratschläge.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal (28. März 2020)

Vor allem haben Bücher den Nachteil, dass man sie lesen muss und das das einen gewissen geistigen Aufwand verlangt. Daran gebricht es den meisten. Ein Video auf YT dudelt dahin, einem "Comic" in einem Hefterl kann man grad noch folgen...!


----------



## Kochtopf (28. März 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist das die Version für den armen Captain Hook ?


Nee das ist was für Leute die zu doof sind um zu werfen. Ich möchte nicht vinnie ans Bein pullern aber aus heutiger Sicht (ich hab das Ding ja früher interessant gefunden) so nützlich wie ein Kropf


----------



## Andal (28. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nee das ist was für Leute die zu doof sind um zu werfen. Ich möchte nicht vinnie ans Bein pullern aber aus heutiger Sicht (ich hab das Ding ja früher interessant gefunden) so nützlich wie ein Kropf


Das könnte man - Böswilligkeit vorausgesetzt - auch gleich von der ganzen Pin-Fischerei sagen. *Tu ich aber nicht*. Alles soll sein Nischlein haben.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das könnte man - Böswilligkeit vorausgesetzt - auch gleich von der ganzen Pin-Fischerei sagen. *Tu ich aber nicht*. Alles soll sein Nischlein haben.


Du musst deinen Heroen nicht verteidigen aber nehme mir den Luxus einer Meinung raus


----------



## Andal (28. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du musst deinen Heroen nicht verteidigen aber nehme mir den Luxus einer Meinung raus


Nichts anderes tue ich auch.

Aber ich akzeptiere auch, ohne jedes elitäre Denken, dass das Friedfischangeln eine kleine Nische ist. Und nicht jeder muss da auch noch jede Pore besetzt halten und alles für die ultima Ratio sehen, nur weil man es selber so tut. 

Sehe es gerne anders, aber da kann ich auch nix dafür.


----------



## glavoc (28. März 2020)

Hallo,
entschuldigt bitte wenn ich einfach so hier reinquatsche. Zur Friedfischangelei kann ich kaum etwas beitragen, jedoch aus einer anderen Nischenwelt des Angelns berichten. Die meine Nische ist das Fischen im Mittelmeer, also wahrlich auch nur für einen klitzekleinen Bruchteil der deutschsprachigen Angelwelt interessant. Auch dazu gibt es kaum deutsche Literatur, geschweige den Angelführer. Und trotzdem ließ ich ohne zu zögern knapp 20 € sofort auf der Ladentheke liegen, als ich  dieses Büchlein in einem (dazu gar badischen) Angelladen entdeckte - & das als SCHWABE!^^

https://www.amazon.de/Erfolgreich-angeln-Mittelmeer-Jürgen-Oeder/dp/3000510877

Insofern finde ich die Überlegungen des geschätzten Boardies Pirschhirsch gar nicht soo doof, zumindest ein tieferes Nachdenken wert.

lg

PS - die "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer" Fraktion hier im AB dürfte sicherlich auch schon ein knappes Dutzend Exemplare gekauft haben 
PPS - mittlerweile ist sogar eine 2. überarbeitete Auflage erschienen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Bücher haben einen Nachteil, sie kosten Geld.


Jupp!

Das ist für Autoren aber auch ein wichtiger Vorteil, bzw. überhaupt ein Anreiz.
Ohne Anreiz keine Geschichten u. Bücher.

Dann war da noch was mit Stromausfall, Outdoor, Lieferstopps von Akkus, Lesegeräten usw.
Für allzeit-verfügbares *wichtiges* Wissen braucht es schon Druckwerke, da sind wir keinen mm weiter gekommen die letzten Jahrhunderte.

Der Junk wie Tageszeitungen, Werbung, Belletristik insbesondere Romane, Unterhaltungsfernsehen und -videos, u.a.m.,
das kann alles gerne elektronisch sein. Besonders wichtig wegen dem leicht und schadfrei entsorgbar per DELETE.


----------



## Andal (29. März 2020)

Alles recht und schön, aber was hilft es dem Autor, wenn er draufzahlt?


----------

